# Zwei Gateways - Bevorzugter nur temp. online - Automatismus?

## slick

Ich habe ein Rechner mit Beinchen in zwei Netzen. In jedem Netz ein Gateway ins Internet.

Der Gateway in Netz A soll dabei der bevorzugte Gateway sein. Dieser Gateway ist aber nur temp. vorhanden und ansonsten physikalisch getrennt/abwesend. 

Der Gateway in Netz B steht permanent zur Verfügung, soll aber nur genutzt werden wenn der Gateway im Netz A abwesend ist.

Was nutze ich dafür um das zu realisieren? Die Beispiele die ich im Netz gefunden habe gehen immer von zwei permanent verfügbaren Gateways aus, mit Load Balancing etc.

Jemand einen Ansatz für mich?

Nachtrag: Ansonsten sind sowohl Netz A als auch Netz B permanent verbunden. Nur der Gateway selbst, im Netz A, ist öfter abwesend.Last edited by slick on Mon Jun 23, 2014 10:28 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## ChrisJumper

Hi slick,

spontan fällt mir halt nur ein dir ein Skript zu bauen das mit sys-apps/ifplugd diese Entscheidungen trifft und die Konfiguration entsprechend anpasst. ifplug erkennt halt ob ein Netzwerk verfügbar ist oder nicht. Also ob ein Accesspoint in Reichweite kommt oder jemand ein Lan-Kabel einsteckt/Link reaktiviert wird oder nicht.

Du könntest dir halt damit ein Skript schreiben das dein Routing immer wieder in einen anderen Modus schaltet. Wenn es ein Laptop ist solltest du aber auch auf jeden Fall den Suspend Modus testen. Besonders nach einer Aufwachphase haben WLAN Treiber gerne Probleme. Aber natürlich auch das Routing etc.

Ob sich das was du vorhast nicht auch mit einem normalen Netzwerk-Manager einstellen lässt weiß ich nicht. Da bin ich nicht so Fit, da ich die Dinger nicht Nutze. Aber im Grunde ist dein Verhalten alltäglich ähnlich wie dem (WLAN an der Uni, WLAN in der Bibliothek, LAN im Studentenwohnheim..).

Aber natürlich unterscheidet sich das Beispiel wenn es bei deinem Rechner ein Server/Rapsberry ist, der lediglich Router spielt und sich via LTE, DSL und oder ISDN verbindet und dann auch noch das Routing übernehmen muss.

Mit ifplug lassen sich halt komfortabel Skripte schreiben die dies selbständig erledigen. Für deine Aufgabe sollte aber auch ein normaler Netzwerkmanager reichen.

Oder willst du diverse Verbindungen gezielt anders Routen und über die sichere IP Verbinden? Musst halt schauen wie viel Aufwand du betreibst und ob du bestimmte Verbindungen trennen möchtest/kannst wenn sich das Routing verändert. Möchtest du bestimmte Verbindungen/Services/Dienstleistungen immer über eine IP-Adresse im Internet haben, kannst du halt einen Tunnel aufsetzen. Allerdings bedarf so ein Tunnel eine genauere Analyse bezüglich Komplikationen.

----------

## schmidicom

Wenn mehr als ein Gateway vorhanden ist entscheidet doch die Metrik welches benutzt wird? Also müsste doch eigentlich ein Script das nach dem einrichten der beiden Verbindungen die Metrik vom Gateway aus Nerz B erhöht ausreichen.

----------

## py-ro

Der Kernel beachtet Metric nicht! Das ist nur aus Kompatibilität und für Userspace Routing Dämonen vorhanden.

Das einfachste in dem Fall wäre in der Tat ifplugd dafür zu benutzen.

Im Prinzip hat immer die... verdammt da verließen sie ihn... die letzte oder erste zugefügte Defaultroute Vorrang, auf jeden Fall konsistent.

Bye

Py

----------

## slick

 *ChrisJumper wrote:*   

> ifplug erkennt halt ob ein Netzwerk verfügbar ist oder nicht. Also ob ein Accesspoint in Reichweite kommt oder jemand ein Lan-Kabel einsteckt/Link reaktiviert wird oder nicht.

 

Danke für den Ansatz, aber evt. habe ich das entscheidende Detail nicht ausreichend hervorgehoben. Beide Netzwerke sind permanent verbunden, nur der Gateway selbst (im Netz A) ist öfter mal abwesend. D.h. ifplug wird mir hier nicht weiter helfen.

<IMHO>

Und mal so als ganz doofe Frage. Ich dachte IP ist dafür konzipiert sich seinen Weg "selbst" zu suchen. Und das ist doch mal das klassische Beispiel dafür oder sehe ich das falsch? 

</IMHO>Last edited by slick on Mon Jun 23, 2014 10:35 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## py-ro

Dann bleibt nur Manuell de-/aktivieren oder eine Pseudo Dämon Skript was prüft ob das GW erreichbar ist oder nicht und die Route ergänzt, bzw. entfernt.

Bye

Py

----------

## ChrisJumper

Das was sich "den Weg selber sucht" betrifft, sind im kleinen die Switches (Spanning Tree Protokol) oder im größeren bei den Providern das  BGP. Die Schwachstellen von "den Weg selber suchen"  bemerkt man wenn DNS nicht geht, oder IPv6 doch nicht so out of the Box. Auch wenn zentrale Punkte einfach überlastet sind oder ein DOS statt findet. Kurz: IP ist ausfallsicher, ist zum Teil ein Gerücht. Aber dafür gibt es ja "unsere Netzwerktechniker". ;)

Zuerst dachte ich auch du musst in deinem Subnetz auch alles doppelt einstellen. Wenn dein Computer mit den zwei Netzen z.B. Router spielt und WLAN verteilt.

Allgemein ist der Fall übrigens seltsam, weil du dich mit einem Rechner ja normalerweise in einem Netz anschließt und da gibt es dann einen DHCP-Server der dir neben der IP-Adresse auch das Gateway mitteilt. Das sich das Gateway dann zwischendurch Verabschiedet ist in der Tat ein Sonderfall.

Ich kann mir das auch noch nicht so wirklich vorstellen. Ob du jetzt in einem alternativen Firmennetz hängst, alternative einen oder mehrere LTE Surfstick hast mit Guthaben pro Tag. Bei all diesen Dingen braucht man halt auch ein zusätzliches Management weil die Verbindung irgendwann gedrosselt wird.

Vielleicht schaust du auch mal in die Richtung ob sich da schon jemand ein Skript überlegt hat mit zwei drei LTE-Sticks bei dem das Surfvolumen immer heruntergelutscht wird und das automatisch wechselt. Gefunden habe ich auf die schnelle aber auch noch nichts.

----------

## bbgermany

Hi,

vielleicht hilft dir das hier weiter: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Dynamisches_Routing

MfG. Stefan

----------

## slick

Ich habs dann gelassen das zu automatisieren. Muss ich eben bei Bedarf dann mal eben die Route manuell ändern. So oft kommt das nicht vor das sich lohnen würde hier Kanonen gegen Spatzen aufzufahren.

----------

